# Ayuda amplificador 25w



## mcd86 (May 24, 2013)

Buenas les paso comentar a ver si alguien me puede dar una mano.

*En resumen: hacer una etapa de potencia para guitarra, con un parlante de 25w 4ohm y una fuente con toma central. Ayuda y sugerencias. *

Necesito hacer un amplificador (etapa de potencia) mono para guitarra o sea sin previo. Es para usarlo en casa con una pedalera de efectos.

Mis conocimientos son: soldar componentes, como se agrupan y alguna cosa mas. Muy muy básico, pero hace un tiempo con la ayuda correcta logre hacerme un pedal de distorsión (clon Rat) así que esto debe ser más fácil en teoría.


Dispongo de un parlante de 4ohm 25w y la fuente que me quedo de un amplificador roller (argentina) de 25w que paso a mejor vida.

La fuente por lo que investigue hasta ahora tiene toma central y - +, lo deduje porque tiene tres cables: 2 azul y uno marrón en el medio. No se el voltaje pero si veo alguien interesado en ayudarme me compro un tester y lo averiguo. calculo que debe andar entre los 17v y 23v. 

Anduve investigando:

Lo que la mayoria aporta son diagramas que entiendo muy poco y no me quiero equivocar.

Me gustaria sacar la etapa de potencia del fender frontman 25r que supongo me servira para los materiales que tengo.

http://support.fender.com/schematics/guitar_amplifiers/Frontman_25R_schematic.pdf

y saber como conectar correctamente la fuente (filtrarla?), un potenciometro y un plug mono. 

No pretendo que me hagan todo el trabajo, pero si me dan datos concretos; como por ejemplo: Conectar la fuente como se explica este articulo y el plug y el pote como en este otro, y la etapa de potencia que podes usar es esta; seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2013)

*Amplificador con TDA1514*


----------



## angel36 (May 24, 2013)

hola bienvenido al foro, primero deberías medir y saber de voltaje es tu transformador. El tester y un soldador son, como "mínimo" son dos herramientas que necesitas.

luego unas lecturas para lograr una buena fuente....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

unas fotos de lo que tenes no vendría mal.....todavía tenes el amplificador?  

saludos.


----------



## mcd86 (May 24, 2013)

Soldador tengo, la placa y algunas resistencias que me sobraron del pedal, mañana me consigo un tester y aporto más datos de la fuente, del amplificador tengo todo digamos, el parlante montado en el mueble, la fuente como dije y de lo que seria el circuito (en su momento salio humo), solo el disipador se salva, que tambien va a ser util.

Más tarde cuando llegue a casa aporto algunas fotos.

me fije en el datashet del tda1514a segun entiendo es para 50w , igualmente se que el frontman usa ese integrado, asi que no se. El parlante que tengo es de 25w en 4 0hm.

aqui fotos de la fuente, el disipador, el parlante y la caja.


*Nota: Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos*


----------



## angel36 (May 24, 2013)

son parte de IC's esos "cositos negros"  que se ven en el disipador? alcanzas a leer algo en ellos


----------



## mcd86 (May 24, 2013)

si pero no se lee nada, made in china creo nada mas, mañana consigo un tester asi mido la fuente, asi buscarle un proyecto a medida,


----------



## angel36 (May 24, 2013)

parecen ser TDA 20xx   o  alguno de la linea LM y por la forma del trafo casi seguro era alguno de esos, hay muchos amplificadores en base a esos IC's  publicados acá en el foro y andan muy bien te lo aseguro..


----------



## mcd86 (May 25, 2013)

*Medición de la fuente

Del marron con cada uno de los 2 azules, en ambos me tira +19,5 , puede ser? no tiene lado -V? o estoy midiendo mal?*

ah TIP127 son los cositos negros esos

Bueno voy entendiendo, aparentemente, todavia no tengo una fuente si no un transformador que baja la tension a 19,5v, pero todavia es corriente alterna, ahora lo que tengo que hacer es un filtrado y rectificado de la fuente para "separar" los dos polos de corriente continua.

Voy progresando mientras espero que alguien me siga marcando el camino. jejeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2013)

O sea que tenés un transformador de 19,5 + 19,6 corriente alterna.

Ok , ahora necesitaríasmos saber su potencia  , podés poner foto y las medidas de la sección del núcleo ?


----------



## mcd86 (May 25, 2013)

más arriba hay una foto del trafo,  si con nucleo te referis al bobinado de cobre del centro, tiene unos 3,5 cm por 3cm.  NO se que tan exacto hay que ser.


----------



## maton00 (May 25, 2013)

es de alrededor de unos 80 watts si mal no recuerdo lo que es acorde a la potencia de un amplificador de unos 30 a 40 watts.


----------



## mcd86 (May 26, 2013)

Bueno logre rectificarla , del pcb viejo que esta todo roto identifique los 4 diodos y los capacitores (2200 uf) los desolde y arme ese circuito aparte con la ayuda de esto http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/fuentes_simetricas.pdf. Sin pcb todo en el aire para probar por ahora.


Ahora tengo +26,8v 0 -26,8v. Asi que ya sabemos bastante de la fuente, Habria que buscarle un ampli a medida. Lo que me vuelve a llevar al fender que mencione en el primer mensaje. Porque ese ampli es de 25w como el parlante que tengo y se alimenta con 27v


----------



## tinchusbest (May 26, 2013)

mcd86 dijo:


> Bueno logre rectificarla , del pcb viejo que esta todo roto identifique los 4 diodos y los capacitores (2200 uf) los desolde y arme ese circuito aparte con la ayuda de esto http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/fuentes_simetricas.pdf. Sin pcb todo en el aire para probar por ahora.
> 
> 
> Ahora tengo +26,8v 0 -26,8v. Asi que ya sabemos bastante de la fuente, Habria que buscarle un ampli a medida. Lo que me vuelve a llevar al fender que mencione en el primer mensaje. Porque ese ampli es de 25w como el parlante que tengo y se alimenta con 27v


Lo unico que te aconsejo es que si haces unas de esas PCB fijate que la separacion entre pistas sea un poca mas grande porque sino la corriente que pasa por cada pista puede hacer un salto dependiendo de la potencia del trafo,o sea que segun la corriente,en amperes,que circule puede dar un salto a la pista contigua y hacer un corto circuito,en especial en corrientes mayores a 5A.Ojo que lo que mediste es "en vacio",o sea sin una "carga" o aparato a alimentar,ya que si le pones una carga o aparato a alimentar puede bajar un poco.Igual te aconsejo leer el link que te pusieron en el post 3 anterior llamado ".Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio"


----------



## mcd86 (May 26, 2013)

Lo leí, de hecho me sirvió bastante para entender algunas cosas, pero no se olviden que es un amplificador para usar en casa de 25 watt, no necesito diseñar una fuente especifica para un equipo superpoderoso. Estoy buscando un ampli que se adapte a la fuente que tengo. Digamos que la montaña esta yendo hacia mahoma.

De todas maneras estoy en el punto (creo) donde necesito saber que amperaje va a comsumir el amplificador para hacer los calculos y verificar que los valores de los diodos y capacitores sean los correctos y obtener un rizado aceptable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2013)

mcd86 dijo:


> Lo leí, de hecho me sirvió bastante para entender algunas cosas, pero no se olviden que es un amplificador para usar en casa de 25 watt, *no necesito diseñar una fuente especifica para un equipo superpoderoso*.


*GRAN ERROR!!!!!!*
No importa la calidad ni la potencia de un amplificador: si la fuente no está bien diseñada el amplificador* VA A SONAR MAL*, con ruidos, zumbidos, oscilaciones y pérdidas de potencia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 26, 2013)

Por lo que veo en la foto el transformador es de 30Watts los integrados son los TDA2002 en puente para que tengas una potencia de 20Watts asegurado

(todo es especulativo basándome que se parece al mio solo que no tiene IC son transistores (amplificador clase A)

saludos


----------



## mcd86 (May 26, 2013)

No lo habia notado pero atras del transformador dice 220 vca 50hz 75w, esto confirmaria la teoría de maton00.

Digo que si la fuente estaba armada asi (los diodos y capacitores que saque del ampli viejo), voy a armarla asi. Si funciona mal o mete ruido, interferencia ya tendré tiempo para corregirla. 

Pero de todas maneras vamos a ver.

1- Potencia 75w (sobra)
2- 39 Vca (19,5 - 0 - 19,5) sin rectificar
3- W = V * I    I = 75 W / 39 V = 1,92 A  
4- Por lo tanto necesito un puente rectificador de 6A, el triple del amperaje
5- para los condensadores C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) C = 1,92A / (2 * 50 * 1,08V) = 0,0177 = 17700 uf. 

aca ya me trabe,
A) Necesito casi la misma cant. de capacitores para una fuente de +-27v  que para una de 45v como la que se supone en el articulo.
B) la otra manera (más gruesa) es de un capacitor de 2200uf por cada amper, osea para este caso: 2. De un manera a ora pasamos de 8 a 2? me parece que no hay relación.

Por lo que vuelvo al principio: si tomo la forma b) tengo el filtrado apropiado. (la forma (a) no la entiendo, creo que lo hice mal)
Con respecto a los diodos son 1n4007 de 1 amper c/u, Se suman? es de 4A a los 6 que había calculado esta bien?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 26, 2013)

*esto es de 75Watts...!!! estas seguro???*​
Ver el archivo adjunto 93026


----------



## mcd86 (May 26, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> *esto es de 75Watts...!!! estas seguro???*​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93026





y... mira, mas arriba con esta misma foto y unas medidas que pase habían calculado 80w y hoy encontre que que en la parte de atras decia 75w asi que me parece que si, es esa la potencia.

a no ser que puedas decirme que es lo que te hace dudar o a que va la pregunta, ya que de esta manera solo se genera mas confusión.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2013)

mcd86 dijo:


> a no ser que puedas decirme que es lo que te hace dudar o a que va la pregunta, ya que de esta manera solo se genera mas confusión.



miro el tamaño, el gabinete, la mano, la medidas, las tensiones, los cables. A ojo de buen cubero ese parece ser una de 40Watts que quieres que te diga  

prueba con 3 faro de auto son de 12Volts 65Watts y colocalos en serie de cable celeste a celeste si las 3 lamparas prenden y no zumba te creo de lo contrario seguiré en la misma


----------



## mcd86 (May 27, 2013)

Bueno me estoy inclinando por armar este ampli seria con el LM1875 en mono. Que creo es lo que se adapta más a mis necesidades.

Mi unica duda es que en el diseño de Pcb donde van los capacitores de 100nf deja 4 agujeros por capacitor, no se si sera un error en el diseño o que.


----------



## angel36 (May 27, 2013)

van conectados segun su tamaño ..por eso las dobles pistas... o pad  como quieras llamarlo.

ahora una pregunta...de la placa original del ampli...la tenes todavia?  no te conviene repararlo? en ves de cambiarlo...


----------



## mcd86 (May 27, 2013)

angel36 dijo:


> van conectados segun su tamaño ..por eso las dobles pistas... o pad  como quieras llamarlo.
> 
> ahora una pregunta...de la placa original del ampli...la tenes todavia?  no te conviene repararlo? en ves de cambiarlo...



ah ok. No quiero repararlo porque esta integrado con un preamplificador, y en repararlo gastaria más. Y  yo no necesito el pre, porque lo voy a usar con una pedalera, como si fuera en un amplificador con loop de efectos, saltear el pre y usar solo la etapa de potencia.

Asi que creo que lo mejor es hacer solo la etapa de potencia.


----------



## mcd86 (May 28, 2013)

mmm volviendo a la fuente, si los diodos son 1n4007, estos soportan 1 amper max, por lo tanto la fuente no debe entregar mas de 1 amper, o sea no me sirve para nada.

hay algun amplificador que pueda hacer con una fuente de 1A que entregue 25w?


----------



## zopilote (May 28, 2013)

Si tienes una fuente de 25W y no quieres utilizarlo en tu TDA1875 (20W) es solo tu preferencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2013)

Cambiá tus díodos por 1N5408 (3 Amperes) , mejor si cambiás tus capacitores por 4.700 uF por 35V (para evitar zumbidos y que no ronquee a alta potencia) , y dale para adelante con el LM1875


----------



## mcd86 (May 30, 2013)

llame a una casa electronica para saber si tenian el LM1875. y la conversacion fui asi:

*tenes el LM1875 ?*

1875 q? te falta algo.

*lm1875 "t"*

te falta algo...

*mmm...*

bueno cuando lo tenes me llamas, porque estoy ocupado pibe. tuuuht tuuuht tuuuht ...


jajaja. que queria saber?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2013)

Se llama LM1875 y es de National


----------



## mcd86 (May 31, 2013)

Bueno fui a una casa de electronica seria y consegui el integrado.

Lo arme y funciona correctamente, así que GRACIAS!!!.

Pero...

estoy usando el filtro de 1 amper, porque cuando le conecte el de "3 amper" como me dijo dosmetros, la fuente hacia un ruido y vibraba como si fuera un motor diesel acelerado jajjaja,  rprprprpprprpprprpprp.

no se que es lo que pasa, igual lo noto con poca potencia.

Estoy pensando que lo arme mal, cuando llegue a casa lo reviso pero estoy casi seguro, jaja.

No tenia tiempo y queria probarlo, asi que lo hice medio a las apuradas.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se llama LM1875 y es de National



Ya no se llama National Semiconductor, esta compañía fue absorbida por Texas Instruments.





SSTC dijo:


> *esto es de 75Watts...!!! estas seguro???*​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93026



Yo diría para ser muy optimista que este transformador ni siquiera alcanza a llegar a los 40 Vatios, le doy máximo unos 30 Vatios y eso ya es demasiado.


----------



## mcd86 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bueno gente ahora paso nada mas que para agradecer a todos los que me fueron ayudando.

Arme el amplificador y funciona excelente!! estoy mas que conforme y con la pedalera (ax3000g) y este amplificador ya tengo un equipito decente para practicar en casa.

Estoy pensando sacarle el forro de cuero  y forrarlo con chapa de madera para un estilo vintage, si lo hago, subo fotos, veremos que tiempo tengo entre esta semana y el finde.

Igual siento que esto se me esta haciendo vicio, y curiosamente ando necesitando un par de monitores. Ya veremos...


----------

